# DWC Airport Parking



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

Can anyone advise on airport parking at DWC?

Is the parking still free? Is there a long term parking option? Is there a covered parking option?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No, never noticed any and no.

It's 80AED for 7am to 9pm and you can park right outside the terminal


----------

